# Thread can be deleted



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello All,

I just bought my last missing module and now i need this part in oder to install it properly, the ref is 17001-AA300. I need it with or without the fuel pump controller for a r34 gtr.


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello All,

Be carefull i just sent an email before realizing that it was a scam.


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Again










I am still looking for this part.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Already banned. We rely on people reporting these. I cannot read every thread So please report next time to save others


----------



## Julien.s (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi Mookistar,

No problem i will do it.


----------

